# Cherche explication et / ou aide pour BoinxTV



## Max34 (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a toutes et à tous. Encore une fois, j'ai encore besoin des membres du forum de MacG. 
Mais cette fois ci ce n'est pas un problème comme les autres. En effet je viens d'acquérir le logiciel BoinxTV pour diverses raisons. Mais les calques fournis avec sont bien trop limité.

Voici donc mon problème j'ai bien vu que l'on pouvait personnalisez ses calques avec Quartz Composer. Le seul soucis c'est que je n'y connais rien mais alors rien du tout. Je m'explique je dois animer un jeu du style tout le monde veut prendre sa place et j'aimerais bien avoir un calque avec la question et les différentes possibilités de réponses (Duo : 2 choix, Carré : 4 Choix Cash : Le joueur donne la réponse sans choix)

Si un développer sous Quartz Composer pouvait me mettre sur le chemin ou même mieux le réalisé avec moi se serait génial. Merci d'avance

M@x Maury


----------



## Max34 (21 Novembre 2010)

Petit up après plusieurs recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais.


----------

